# I found a honey hole yesterday



## G20 (May 17, 2012)

Anyone wanting to bowfish for carp should go up the Etowah, from Knox Bridge.  Starting around the first bend heading upriver, there are tons of willows & bushes in the water.  I paddled up there yesterday and carp were rolling, popping the water, and making all kinds of racket.  They were *all over the place!*  I saw a bunch that were close to 10 lb and up.  Saw a nice gar, too.

I'm not really for shooting something just to kill it, especially if I won't eat it (carp - ewwwww).  But carp, like hogs, are not native, and are invasive and harmful to have around.  At least there is good food to be had from hogs.

Yesterday, I was really wishing I had a bow with me.  I was quite tempted to pick off a few with my Glock - hehe.


----------



## BigSwole (May 17, 2012)

All the good shootin is up north. 

Someone ought to make the trip! You practically got gps cord. To a slaying


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 17, 2012)

Its really not that great just one small area to fish and it stays really murkey so if they aint on top its a waste of time


----------



## castandblast (May 17, 2012)

Yep, just a pod of sewer samon sunning. But, y'all please go there and stay out of my spots! Big swole, I lived where you are, and now I'm up north. Your in a much better location for fishing, trust me! Just keep at it and you will find fish.


----------



## G20 (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, they are disgusting fish.  I think shooting them would be fun - until it came time to grab at it and look at it to remove the arrow.  Too bad gunfishing is illegal (well, and foolish, too).


----------



## BigSwole (May 18, 2012)

castandblast said:


> Yep, just a pod of sewer samon sunning. But, y'all please go there and stay out of my spots! Big swole, I lived where you are, and now I'm up north. Your in a much better location for fishing, trust me! Just keep at it and you will find fish.



Ive been looking, putting in alot of leg work. Just havent found em yet. I went to the power dam past 2 days, have seen a couple just not alot or any big ones.

Weather has been bad as well so that may be a little of the factor.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 18, 2012)

Don't use the Glock! DNR and CE really frown on it and it's much more than just a hassle.
The race waters below the dam at Hartwell used to be very lucrative. Remember taking some in the 20#+ range working the rocks back when recurves ruled.
Lake Acworth is also a hot bed when they start spawning. 200#s in a morning not uncommon. Just hard not to release on that 12# toad of a bass covering her spot in the grass.
THey make great fertilizer, just have to bury them deep enough so the cats don't dig em up.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 21, 2012)

I found a honey hole Saturday while I was working.. I need someone to hold a flashlight for me I don't think I need to be running a generator around this pond.


----------

